# My current HT set-up



## tjgar

Hi,
New to this forum, and want to list my current set-up I will post photo's soon.

JVC HD1 pj
Carrada Criterian 2.35x1 136" screen with diy power shutters for aspec ratio change 

PS3
Pani 350 blu ray
Tosh HD1
Integra DTC 9.8 pre-pro
Adcom GFA 555 amp for front speakers
Adcom 2325 used as 3 Channel for center-sur left and sur rt
Adcom 60 watt ( forgot model#) for rear surrouinds
Monster 5000 power

SPeakers
fronts Kef ref 104.2 old but still sound great
center dyi 3 way double Ipolito with morel and Dynaudio drivers, custom crossover, 2.8cft 
surrounds Sonus Faber concertos.
Sub Energy 10" 
Theater 24' by 14' at screen end and by 24' at rear seating end, with 9 foot ceiling in the center.
Seating Berkline black leather with power recline, 2 rows of 3, back row on 11" h platform.


----------



## Prof.

Firstly welcome to the Shack..

Please explain what.."power shutters for aspect ratio change" are!?


----------



## tonyvdb

Hi Tony, Welcome aboard!

Nice setup you have there.

@Prof, I think he means masking on his screen.


----------



## tjgar

Tonyvdb,

You are right Masking system it is. As soon as I learn how to dounload pics I will.

Tony


----------



## tjgar

I tried to download pics, but my camera is 10 megapixel. and the system will only handle up to 1200x1000 res. Any help on how I can do it?

Tony


----------



## tjgar

Ok, I guess I can't do the pics until I have 5 posts. this is five, so my next will be the photo's.

Thanks 

Tony


----------



## tjgar

my current home theater, almost done












































I am not very good with the camera. Some images are washed out looking. some have too much contrast.

Tony.


----------



## Prof.

Very nicely done..:T
Can you show us some shots of this powered masking system?


----------



## Jeff Aguilar

What a great room you created to watch a movie in!!!! Love the columns! 

Isn't it fun to entertain, having people over to watch a movie. I always hear from new couples that come in, "Honey, this is what we should do!" and the reponse is, "It would be nice, but it would cost too much!" "Thanks Jeff!, that's the last time we come over here!" LOL


----------



## tjgar

Thanks Jeff,

I agree love to entertain. I will do more when I'm done.

Tony


----------



## bpape

Nice job on the HT. I love the columns - nice touch of class.


----------

